# Good vet...



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Well y'all, the day is almost upon us! We will be bringing Nixon, our male chocolate lab home on Thursday. I need to find a good vet in the Taylorsville, Murray, or West Valley area. I would like to get him chipped soon, and I would like to have a specific vet to get to know our pup so if anything does come up, we have someone specific to call or visit, and also for regular check-ups and such.

Does anyone have any recommendations for me of a good vet in the above mentioned areas that doesn't charge an arm and a leg? I would also prefer it to be a vet who has experience with hunting dogs.

Thanks in advance!

PS-We're so excited we can't stand it!!! Only 3 more days!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I know it is kinda far but my vet up in Layton is awesome. His uncle breeds pointers so he is knowledable about hunting dogs. Spends his time with the dogs and doesn't just blow you off because you are a hunter. Had to go see him today cause my pups have kennel cough and got the rabies shots updated. Acctually gave my female shot for free. Pretty down to earth guy.
I'll get his name out of my truck if you are willing to make the ride to Layton.
The place is Mountain View Animal clinic. Staff is also really friendly I won't go to anyone else!


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

I go to Alcor Cresta 7407 S. 900 E. Midvale 801-255-7159 Dan is very good.
I have also heard good things about one over on Redwood rd just south of I-215 on the east side of the road. I think it's called Midvalley Animal Clinic, 6047 S. Redwood Rd. 801-269-1213.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mallardflu (Nov 12, 2009)

Midvally is great.Had to have my 14yr old lab put down in october.They were great to deal with. 801-269-1213. Hope this helps


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I have used Midvally before years ago wehn I still lived in the SLC valley. I had a pup with Parvo and he had to stay there for several days. They were great to work with.

Good luck with the new pup!!!

Mark


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like Midvalley is probably the first place I should check out. I'll give them a call. Thanks for the recommendations guys. I'll be sure to post pics of my new hunting buddy when we get him home!


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

hoghunter011583 said:


> I know it is kinda far but my vet up in Layton is awesome. His uncle breeds pointers so he is knowledable about hunting dogs. Spends his time with the dogs and doesn't just blow you off because you are a hunter. Had to go see him today cause my pups have kennel cough and got the rabies shots updated. Acctually gave my female shot for free. Pretty down to earth guy.
> I'll get his name out of my truck if you are willing to make the ride to Layton.
> The place is Mountain View Animal clinic. Staff is also really friendly I won't go to anyone else!


The pound should send every dog home with the vaccs for kennel cough.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

MeanGene said:


> I go to Alcor Cresta 7407 S. 900 E. Midvale 801-255-7159 Dan is very good.


I use Alcor Cresta as well, and they are VERY good and fair priced compared to other vets we have used in the past.

We did use Alta Veterinary Clinig off of 8000 S and 700 E, but the Vet seemed senial and didnt help much when our pets got sick and he was expensive

We also used Animal Crackers over by your wife's parents house off of Redwood and 7600 s, they were quite good and very helpful when our cat got sick. But they were expensive

I work with a guy who swears by Banfield and even volounteers with them, but havent ever been to visit them..


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

Bax* said:


> MeanGene said:
> 
> 
> > I go to Alcor Cresta 7407 S. 900 E. Midvale 801-255-7159 Dan is very good.
> ...


We started at Animal Crackers 15-20 years ago with good results. As time went on it seemed like you would never see the same vet every visit and they started to act like they were just in it to make money and not so much for the love of animals anymore. I would hope thats not the case but it was enough for me to look else where for a vet. To bad too cuz they are just down the road from where we live. Maybe it was just ME.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm in Magna and have a new lab  . 
My instincts are telling me to go with Alcor Cresta based on these posts.
Midvalley would be a bit handier but not enough if Alcor is more sporting dog oriented.
Are they both available for emergencies etc?
Need to make an appointment for next week.
Thanks in advance for your opinions/help.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

We've been going to Midvalley for Nixon's shots and such. 3 trips now. They've been very helpful so far. No complaints other than a less than proactive attitude during our first visit. Most of the VT's just sat there when we walked in, rather than asking how they could help. Since then, they've been great. Not sure on the after-hours stuff. Fortunately, we haven't needed to call yet, but I imagine there would be a vet on call for emergencies. I know they are closed on Sundays.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Chaser,
Thanks for taking the time to reply.
I made an appointment at Alcor and I'll post my "initial reaction" next week after the first appoinment.
How's Nixon progressing?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

He's coming along just fine! I had to scale back my expectations a bit, and lay off of him on a few things, and that has seemed to help. As I do work with him, since he has gotten a bit older, things seem to come much easier for him. He still tries to play keep away when he brings back his bumper, but I have found that if you just leave him be, he'll drop it at my feet after a minute or two. He's getting the idea that its more fun to give me the bumper so I can throw it again rather than keep it from me. He understands "sit" very well, "come" is OK (could be better, but not a big issue), and he does reasonable well with "down". 

I have been firing a toy cap gun around him, and it doesn't even faze him. Gotta get him out around the shotguns now, and get him on some live birds when I do. He's got a good nose, and he has even pointed a few times when he gets a solid whiff of scent. He's a high-energy nut though, but we love him! Here's a recent pic:


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Went to Alcor Cresta and I am happy with the results. The vet is a former WY biologist and was outdoor oriented and great with my dog. Thanks for the recommendations.


----------

